# 3-4 Tage MTB Hüttentour geplant. Route gesucht



## tatio (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Wie planen mit drei Leuten (zwei MTB Anfänger) aber alle Bergerfahren eine mehrtägige Hüttentour mit dem Bike.
Eine Rundtour wäre klasse um zum Auto zurück zu kommen. Von Anspruch nicht zu schwer, etwa 5-6 Stunden Fahrzeit pro Tag und etwa 500 -1000 Höhenmeter pro Tag.  Schöne Landschaft und urige Hütten sind auch wichtig. Bin für jeden guten Vorschlag dankbar, wenn die Tour auch noch GPS Daten hätte wärs perfekt.
Ich hoffe mal auf gute Vorschläge.
Das Internet ist zwar voll mir Infos aber man verliert schnell dem Überblick und sucht sich nen Wolf.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dampfmaschine (23. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht die CC Tour des Grischa Trails in Lenzerheide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Versuchs doch mit der Karwendelrunde!

Viel Spass wünscht der Hofbiker


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Mai 2011)

Servus!
Hier ein File fü reine 3 Tagestour - http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/260/65/lang,germani/ - kann man locker auf 4 Tage erweitern. Tageseinteilung ein bisserl ändern damit du auf Hütten schläfst.

1) Du schläfst im Brechhornhaus: http://www.alpengasthof.co.at/de/sommer/zimmer
2) Du schläfst im Wildkogelhaus: http://www.wildkogelhaus.at/
3) Du schläfst auf der Neuen Bambergerhütte: http://www.alpenverein.at/huettenHome/DE/Home/index.php?huetteNr=0508 - im GPS File fährt man an der Bambergerhütte vorbei, man schläft aber nicht dort, weils nur 3 Tage lang geht. Wenn man aber 4 Tage fahren will, kann man hier schlagen und am nächsten Tag zur Brennhütte fahren - knapp vor der Brennhütte geht's zum Siedeljoch und dann nach Auffach. Über die Kundlerklamm nach Kundl. Dann auf Radwegen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/208/86/lang,germani/


----------



## tatio (23. Mai 2011)

Das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. Wir brauchen aber auch eine alternative Südvariante. Zumindest haben wir das bei unseren Hüttentouren bislang immer so geplant.


----------



## tyerax (23. Mai 2011)

Hier sind auch noch ein paar Rundtouren. Halt ein paar Höhenmeter mehr ...

www.mtb-moemlingen.de

Dann klick auf "Tourenberichte - Alpen" ( leider funzte der link nicht, deshalb der Umweg)

ooohh Anfänger.... , dann wohl eher nicht...


----------



## tatio (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Michael
Deine 3 Tages Tour von Wörgl aus wirds wohl werden. Wir werdens so  einrichten das wir auf den Hütten übernachten.
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit, deswegen suchen wir auch noch so was ähnliches in den südlichen Alpen.


----------



## madglobal (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tatio,

habe für Juni diesen Jahres die gleichen Überlegungen, wie du damals. Will mit meiner Frau ne 3  Tagestour machen, die schön aber nicht zu heftig was die technischen Anforderungen angeht ist.
Wie war die Runde denn? Gibt'S Deinerseits Anregungen oder Empfehlungen?

Schöne Grüße
martin


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Mai 2016)

madglobal schrieb:


> habe für Juni diesen Jahres die gleichen Überlegungen, wie du damals. Will mit meiner Frau ne 3  Tagestour machen, die schön aber nicht zu heftig was die technischen Anforderungen angeht ist.
> Wie war die Runde denn? Gibt'S Deinerseits Anregungen oder Empfehlungen


Servus,
die Tour ist technisch gesehen nicht heftig. Du kannst zu jeder Zeit auf Forstwegen fahren. Das ist technisch gesehen einfach. Den letzten Tag würde ich so nicht mehr empfehlen, da man auf der Abfahrt von der Neuen Bambergerhütte als Mountainbiker wirklich unerwünscht ist. Der dortige Wegeigentümer will das nicht und hat die finanziellen Mittel um das notfalls auch mit einem Security Dienst überwachen zu lassen. Als Alternative empfehle ich die Filzenscharte. Dort kann man aber nicht nächtigen.

Es gäbe meiner Meinung nach noch eine sehr gute alternative und das wäre die Karwendeltour mit angehängtem Rofan.

- Scharnitz - Karwendelhaus
- Karwendelhaus - Plumsjoch
- Plumsjoch - Gufferthütte

Wenn du dein Auto in Scharnitz abstellst, fährst mit dem Zug von Jenbach aus zurück zu deinem Auto. Das ist leicht zu organisieren. Es geht mind. 2 mal die Stunde - von Jenbach aus womöglich öfter - ein Zug von Jenabach nach Innsbruck in dem du ein Fahrrad mit nehmen kannst. Das sind die Züge REX und S. Selbige Zugmodell fahen auch nach Scharnitz. REX sind etwas schneller und bleiben nur in den größeren Orten stehen und die S bleiben in jedem Kuhdorf stehen.


----------



## madglobal (30. Mai 2016)

Duper!!

Danke für die Info - das werden wir mal machen - sofern das Weter mitspielt ! ;-))
Schöne Touren wünsche ich !

Gruss
martin


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2016)

Ähm. Meine Info für die Filzenscharte war nicht richtig. Dort kann man schlafen, zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit dort anzufragen. Auf der neuen Sonntagsalm. http://www.sonntagalm.at/preise.htm

Tschuldige. Ich hatte das vom letzten Jahr falsch in Erinnerung, da ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und unter der Woche zufällig in Richtung Pinzgau vorbei kam. Es war um 20:00 Uhr niemand mehr da. ... und wenn keine Gäste da sind, ist wohl niemand am Abend mehr dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hänge mich mal dran. Suche auch was für 3-4 Tage (Rundtour), sind konditionell nicht die Stärksten (max. 1500hömes am Tag), dafür bergab ganz gut unterwegs (S1-S2 sollte es schon sein), so wenig Schotterpiste/Forstwege bergab wie möglich.

Vielleicht sowas wie die GiroCarega (liest sich ganz gut), nur halt etwas länger und ausreichend Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, müssen keine Hütten sein..


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2016)

Die von mir erwähnte Strecke hätte an jedem Tag Trail. Der Trail an der Neuen Bambergerhütte ist oben für euch in großen Teilen nicht fahrbar. Nach der Hütte schon. Wer im unteren Abschnitt vor dem eisentor denvtrail nimmt muß den reichen jäger auch nicht fürchten. für tag 4 gibts die erwähnte Siedeljoch Variante ohne Trail oder Markbachjoch mit Roßkopfhütte und Roggenbodentrail. Wer in Oberau noch Saft hat kurbelt zum Zauberwinkel und gibt sich noch den zauberwinkeltrail. Oder fährt von oberau nach niederaub und kurbelt noch zum gh schrofen und fährt schrofen trail. Wenn ihr kräftemäßig am Ende seid fährt ihr nicht markbachjoch sondern möslalm von wörglboden aus. Von der möslalm rüber zum schrofen und den schrofen trail runter.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2016)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Trail an der Neuen Bambergerhütte ist oben für euch in großen Teilen nicht fahrbar. Nach der Hütte schon. Wer im unteren Abschnitt vor dem eisentor denvtrail nimmt muß den reichen jäger auch nicht fürchten. für tag 4 gibts die erwähnte Siedeljoch Variante ohne Trail oder Markbachjoch mit Roßkopfhütte und Roggenbodentrail. Wer in Oberau noch Saft hat kurbelt zum Zauberwinkel und gibt sich noch den zauberwinkeltrail. Oder fährt von oberau nach niederaub und kurbelt noch zum gh schrofen und fährt schrofen trail. Wenn ihr kräftemäßig am Ende seid fährt ihr nicht markbachjoch sondern möslalm von wörglboden aus. Von der möslalm rüber zum schrofen und den schrofen trail runter.



was heisst nicht fahrbar? - klassifiziere das mal nach STS.

Ich hatte mir deine Tour schon vor 2 Jahren angeguckt, definitiv interessant, auch wenn mir S0-S1 Trails auf Dauer etwas zu anspruchslos sind, der dritte Tag hätte dann einiges mehr zu bieten, den müsste ich aber auf 1,5 Tage mit Übernachtung umbauen.

Alternativ überlege ich ne Scuol-Runde mit Ofenpass, Trela, Livigno, Uina. Ist zumindest für das Auge die wahrscheinlich schönere Alternative, wie es mit Trails aussieht hab ich noch kein Plan.

Oder sowas wie die Rätikon-Tour..


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> was heisst nicht fahrbar? - klassifiziere das mal nach STS.



Von hinten nach vorn:

Tag 3,5:
Ich denke mit begrenzter Zeit solltest du Möslalm fahren. Wenn du S3 beherrschst kannst bei der ehemaligen Deponie Riedenberg am Wörgler Boden hoch und fährst nach der obrigen Flachpassage nicht zur Alm sondern zum Gipfelkreuz. Da kommt man fast ganz ran. Vom Kreuz runter zur Möslam hat's S3. Von der Alm rüber zum Schrofen und dort über den Trail runter nach Wörgl. Würde ich im unteren Bereich inzwischen auch als S2 klassifzieren, da sehr ausgewaschen bzw. lässt sich eine solche Linie fahren. Wer die ausgewaschenen Stellen umfährt hat halt weniger. Oben hast S0 und S1.

Tag 3:
Der Trail beginnt am Marchkirchl flach mit S0 und S1. Nach der ersten Flachpassage würde ich ihn zu 50% als S4 klassifizieren. Mal ein bisserl mehr mal ein bisserl weniger. Ich bin keiner der 10 Meter fährt, dann 10 Meter schiebt und dann 10 Meter fährt und so weiter. Der Anfang ist wie gesagt einfach das Ende kompletter Murks da dort viele Kühe herum trampeln und der Boden nass und dadurch etwas "löchrig" ist. Wer gerne von Loch zu Loch hobbelt hat sicher seine große Freude daran. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist Kondition und Kraft womöglich auch ein Thema. Nach der Bambergerhütte ist es einfach. Der untere Teil beginnend am Stahltor wird wieder kniffliger da du über schmale Brücken musst und die Auffahrtsrampen Stufen mit 30 - 40 cm Höhe sind und teilweise nass sind.

Tag 2:
Den Wildkogeltrail am Tag 2 hat bis jetzt eigentlich noch jeder als hervorragend eingestuft. Da muss man erst einmal was besseres finden.

Tag 1:
Du musst nicht über den einfachen Brechhorntrail runter sondern du kannst auch über die Kobingerhütte runter.

Anmerkung um mich vor rechtlichen Folgen zu schützen - ich mache das deshalb, da man mir schon einmal vorgeworfen hat, sowas zu bewerben und ich müsse deshalb die Verantwortund für solche Tipps übernehmen: Die schwierige Variante der Tour ist KEIN TIPP von mir sondern ein Hinweis auf Möglichkeiten. Ich bewerbe diese Variante nicht. Wer diese Variante wählt muss selber wissen was er kann, was er tut und wie weit er geht. Ich übernehme für Schäden und Verletzungen keine Verantwortung. Man muss sich weiters bewusst sein, dass man teilweise auf verbotenen Wegen fährt.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2016)

Wir sind am Freitag zur Neuen Bambergerhütte gelaufen und wollten weiter zum Marchkirchl. Am Bach sind wir umgedreht, da zuviel Schnee. Allerdings gibts auch einen Forstweg. Der Pfad nach der Hütte ist eine oder 2 Kehren nicht mehr begangen. Den unteren Teil ab dem Tor find ich gar nicht einfach und war lange Strecken recht feucht. Die Hütte ist frisch renoviert und ein Schmuckstück geworden. Am Wochenende und in den Ferien ist dort bestimmt viel los auf dem Pfad, weil auch sehr viel mit Kindern begangen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir sind am Freitag zur Neuen Bambergerhütte gelaufen und wollten weiter zum Marchkirchl.


Extrem schöne Gegend dort. Gell? Hat die Hütte schon offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2016)

Die Hütte hat seit Freitag offen 





Super schön da oben, genialer Spielplatz für Kinder. Waren dann noch am 1. See..herrlich 

Aber das mit der Wegsperre    wie im Kindergarten    die/der haben im Winter die Beschilderung vom Winterweg entfernt


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Hütte hat seit Freitag offen


Aha. Danke für die Info! Muss ich wieder mal rein. Ich fühl mich dort, obwohl nur ums Eck bei mir, als wäre ich auf einem anderen Planeten.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Aber das mit der Wegsperre    wie im Kindergarten    die/der haben im Winter die Beschilderung vom Winterweg entfernt


Wie meinst das? Der Winterweg war im Sommer eigentlich nie wirklich gekennzeichnet. Im Winter werden halt ein paar Stangen aufgestellt an denen man sich orientiert.

Das Betreten des Waldes ist generell erlaubt: https://www.bmlfuw.gv.at/forst/wald-gesellschaft/verhalten_wald/betretenwald.html


----------



## derwolf02 (3. Juni 2016)

Hab da noch was Feines in den Dolomiten:

Tag 1: Parken an der Pederü-Hütte bei St. Vigil, dann 6 km, 520 hm bis zur Fanes-Hütte

Tag 2: Von Fanes Hütte zum Rifugio Croda da Lago über Fanes-Tal und Cortina d'Ampezzo, 31 km, 1250 hm. Technisch nicht schwer, letzter Anstieg ist zu schieben.

Tag 3: Über Forcella Ambrizzola nach Alleghe und dann bis Hotel Excelsior in Livinallongo. Ca. 40 km und 1200 hm. Abfahrt von der Forcella ist auf einem schmalen Wanderweg, aber nicht gefährlich. Zur Not schiebt man halt paar Meter. Abfahrt nach Alleghe ist ebenfalls anspruchsvoll, aber nicht gefährlich.

Tag 4: Hoch zum Rifugio Pralongia. 16 km, 1000 hm. Auf Teer und Schotter.

Tag 5: Über Fanesalm zurück zum Auto. 16 km, 650 hm.

Hab die Runde im September 2015 mit meiner Liebsten gemacht und bis auf die 25 cm Neuschnee an Tag 4 & 5, weswegen wir die Bikes den Berg hochgetragen haben, war es genial.

Bei Interesse an GPS Tracks, PN an mich.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2016)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ......
> Wie meinst das? Der Winterweg war im Sommer eigentlich nie wirklich gekennzeichnet. Im Winter werden halt ein paar Stangen aufgestellt an denen man sich orientiert......



Am Parkplatz war ein Schild, dass der/diejenige beobachtet worden ist/sind, die die Winterwegbeschilderung entfernt hätten etc...
Wann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2016)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Das Betreten des Waldes ist generell erlaubt: https://www.bmlfuw.gv.at/forst/wald-gesellschaft/verhalten_wald/betretenwald.html



Hab ich jetzt richtig gelesen  Forstwege grundsätzlich verboten, ausser wenn sie als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind, und Pfade sind erlaubt


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt richtig gelesen  Forstwege grundsätzlich verboten, ausser wenn sie als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind, und Pfade sind erlaubt


Ja. Das ist in Österreich so.


----------

